# New in Knoxville TN



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello from Knoxville. Reading a lot and plenty confused right now, but someone said that is normal. So, I may have a few questions forth coming.
Thanks


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome. Do you have bees?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome GB! Beekeeping is full of opinions, regional differences, and "that's the way I always did it and it works!" The books are pretty good because the author's reputation is on the line. Internet? I could sell you a hive with no Varroa, no small hive beetles, never have to feed it, and treatment free (biological, chemical, genetic, cultural, etc.) or will trade for tractor if you are that gullible.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.
I have one hive currently. It has been working for about 2 weeks. It is a hive a friend started for me from a split. I am expecting a package of bees this morning, so this will be my first install. We will se how it goes! 
Learning lots.
GB


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Meigs County!  Good luck with your adventure!


----------



## justin (Jun 16, 2007)

welcome to a good site. i learned about bees in knoxville. i still have family and friends there. justin


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

Welcome G,

I lived in Knoxville for years, great place to keep bees. Best of luck.

Jon


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

I placed my package Italians in this morning, with little difficulty. By this evening they had taken 24 oz of feed. I installed them using Michael Bush's method, from his website. It was so much fun being surrounded by all the bees in the air. I have refilled the feeder and kissed them all good night. I was a good day. Now let's see how the Carniola neighbors feel.


----------

